# Maisy's turn to be spayed



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, the time has finally come and my poor little girl is booked in for tomorrow. I feel so guilty at what's ahead for her but I know it's got to be done. it's 3 months since her season so can't put it off any longer.

Can't imagine what Ellie will think of it when she's not allowed to launch herself at Maisy like a cruise missile!

It will be hard trying to keep them apart but Ellie is still just so bouncy and excitable I wouldn't dare let her near her. 

Wish tomorrow was over and she was back home again


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope she heals up quick. poor girlie, I am sure she will be fine


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah good luck. Its something I keep thinking about. Millie is 5 1/2 months now.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

good luck maisy! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck to Maisy, hope you're ok too Carol? Im sure Ellie will just know, Wilf was very quite with Mable x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Keep us informed on Maisy's recovery... and lots of ahhhhh poor Maisiy pics please.

I hope it goes well.... xxxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good luck! If it helps, it has been just over a week for us now and you would never know anything had happened at all x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck Maisy. I really hope it goes well and she soon acts like nothing has happened x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Louise I've been following your posts about Rosie so I will have some idea of what to expect. It's good to know she is so much better now, and in a week or so hopefully it will all just be a memory for Maisy too!  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck for tommorrow,itl be over before you know it and maisy will be home ith you safe and sound,big hugs to maisy xxxx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Hope you are feeling ok today. Good luck to Maisy - it will be my turn in a couple of months so I do know how you are feeling. Holly and I send our love and hugs to you both :smile:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

How's Maisy doing? x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Well my poor baby is back home, she's been sick twice and is still a bit woozy and disorientated, bless her 

She has no dressing on her wound but hasn't been bothering it so far, touch wood!

I couldn't find a baby vest big enough to fit her so I've bought a child's t shirt and sewn some poppers on it so I hope it will be ok, will put it on her tonight I think. 

She's feeling very sorry for herself and even growled at Ellie when she came over to have a look, so is definitely not feeling herself  xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh bless her  Hope she's back to her usual self soon xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Carol said:


> Well my poor baby is back home, she's been sick twice and is still a bit woozy and disorientated, bless her
> 
> She has no dressing on her wound but hasn't been bothering it so far, touch wood!
> 
> ...


Oh bless her. I think the pain killers can make them sick. Hopefully she will feel a bit better tomorrow. I know when Betty came home she didn't do anything all evening the first evening and didn't even want any food.

We defo want pics of her in her t-shirt!! x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Was Betty sick at all? Maisy has now been sick or is retching quite a lot - she had a big drink of water which she has just promptly throw up again and now she's just lying in the garden 

I feel so sorry for her. I've cooked some fish for her (her favourite) but don't think she is going to be up to eating tonight.

Anybody else's little girl had sickness after being spayed? xx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Poor her. At least now its done she can recover and she never needs to go through it again. She will be feeling her self again before you know it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh poor Maisy .. I feel so sorry for you and her ... being sick


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Carol said:


> Was Betty sick at all? Maisy has now been sick or is retching quite a lot - she had a big drink of water which she has just promptly throw up again and now she's just lying in the garden
> 
> I feel so sorry for her. I've cooked some fish for her (her favourite) but don't think she is going to be up to eating tonight.
> 
> Anybody else's little girl had sickness after being spayed? xx


Betty didn't want to eat at all for 24 hours and I could barely get her to drink. She had a very dodgy tummy for a few days and was sick a couple of times. I got given some liquid anti-inflammatory/painkiller called Metcalm (I think) and I don't think this was agreeing with her.

I cooked sausages knowing that normally this gets Betty out as she loves the smell, she didn't even move from under the sofa where she stayed for the best part of 24 hours (other than at night).

Fingers crossed Maisy seems better in the morning.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Update on Maisy - she finally stopped being sick about 10.30 last night and then spent a restless night sitting up, lying down, turning around and just not knowing where to put herself.

She is much brighter this morning though, she's managed some food and a drink and been in the garden for a wee and poo. Not up to any attention from Ellie and its still growling at her if she gets in her face too much (which basically is what Ellie does best! )

She's tried to lick the wound a few times so the t shirts been on and this seems to have stopped her. Fingers crossed she starts to feel a bit better now and gets her strength back.  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad to hear there is some improvement today. Hopefully in a few days she'll be back to her normal self again. Don't forget the probiotic yoghurt for her tummy. Get well soon Maisy x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, only 48 hours on and what an improvement! Now my only problem is to try and stop her jumping on to the sofas and bed when we aren't looking! 

She even sulked this morning when Ellie went out for a walk without her! lol

I'm so pleased she's feeling better, thanks everyone for all your lovely posts xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she is feeling a lot better. x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

So glad maisy is feeling better,its not nice seeing them so poorly but they bounce back fairly quickly,big hugs for maisy


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, I'm glad she got through it so quickly, well done Maisy!


----------

